# Embarrassing question....?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So yesterday my 4 month old buck Tarzan stuck out his penis all the way, and appeared like he was either masturbating or constipated.   As I said, extremely embarrassing question. So anyway, I decided he was all right, he didn't do it again until this morning. This morning he did almost the same thing. Ejected it all the way, except then he turned around and started sucking on it!!     I'm starting to think my goat is a pervert! Lol Is it possible/usual for goats to masturbate??  Again I can't say how embarrassed I am. I searched urinary tract infections and urinary stones on the internet, but it didn't say anything about them sucking on themselves.  Again, please forgive the embarrassing post, but I don't want it to ignore it if it's anything bad.  Thanks!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol. Boys are gross. 
I'm sure he's fine... and normal.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Frosty1  

Our six month old buck does the same thing. I think it must be normal for some animals. We have a retired police dog too and he does the same thing. Really gross ~ I just have to shake my head and walk away. :sigh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, totally normal. I try to turn my head the other way when it happens.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah! Mine have done it, too. I thought he might have stones and passing one it got stuck and he was trying to bite it out. But, the doctor x-rayed him and didn't see any stones. So, I guess it it just a boy thing.

The thing that gets me is their urinating and smelling each others pee and then sticking their head up and curling their lip. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: It gets me every time. I asked the breeder about it and he said it's a goat thing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's very normal. Icky yes...but just look away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is gross for sure... it is something that they think they need to do... :doh: I hate it when... they decide... to do it when I have company...Eww... :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> It is gross for sure... it is something that they think they need to do... :doh: I hate it when... they decide... to do it when I have company...Eww... :roll:


HAHA!!! Pam that is too funny!


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> It is gross for sure... it is something that they think they need to do... :doh: I hate it when... they decide... to do it when I have company...Eww... :roll:


 :laugh: .... Or when your neighbors are visiting the goats...... my buck really really likes certain People & he will start up when he sees them...... kinda disturbing.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh good! I'm glad it isn't stones, and I'm glad I'm not the only one with an *ahem* "manly" boy! Lol It was SO gross though!


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

this is just the beginning. Next he will start peeing in his mouth and all over his face, then come running and want to snuggle


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the ewonderful world of the bucks.

Wait until he pee's all over you, then you know he loves you. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a buck who would extend for my hub to show off his manhood. :roll: He never did it for my viewing pleasure. :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just rehomed my sheep including my one ram, but he was horrible! I would feel something pressing into my leg and look down to see him standing beside me and him and all his glory pressed against my leg. I would jump and yell and he would just follow me around with it sticking out. He also would only breed the girls if I was out there to watch him. 

Thankfully K-man my buck just curls his lips and gets the goofy look (practically with drool coming out of his mouth), if one of the gals is in heat... Better then having a leg poker ram!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Shellshocker :ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

BUCKS!!!!! Ya gotta love 'em! hlala: 
I remember the first time I witnessed our boy's behavior. Nobody had warned me.
Now, when a buckling starts showing his *manliness* I get all excited (as in happy). I remember being proud to announce to my husband, "And Curiouser peed on himself today!!" :leap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait till he takes a "shower" from the girls, that is..interesting. :wink:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Completely normal.  I remember when my boys first started doing that. I was totally grossed out. Actually it still grosses me out, but I think I've gotten used to it now. My husband thinks it is hilarious. Hehe.

One of my bucks had a horrible pee stain on his face for nearly a year from peeing on himself so much during rut. Ew!

Oh bucks!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

:ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our first boer buck would just whip it out and pee all over himself, he thoroughly enjoyed it...GROSS LOL
THe boer buck we have now..used to pee towards himself, and look at it like 'gee what do I do with that?' lol
He seldom does the peeing thing, but I've noticed it several times in the mornings when I'd turn him out, as soon as he got through the gate, he'd stop and hunch up like he was going to drop a bomb, and would do the peeing thing. I usually chased him off yelling pervert! LOL
He's just a big baby really and so laid back -- it's actually comical to see him 'acting like a man'.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Boys will be boys LOL :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Gotta love 'em boys!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

God...I needed that laugh... The 1st time i ever witnessed it was before i ever owned any goats.. I had a good friend that had a small herd. He called me about 2 days after he got them and said..MAN>>> Youve got to come over here and see what my billy goat can do...RIGHT NOW!! He was laughing so hard he could barely tell me.. but, anyway, he said man I threw a cigarette over the fence.. the billy reached down and tryed to eat it.. when it burnt his mouth he stuck his head straight up in the air and did this crazy thing curling his lip...then...man...you aint gonna believe this......but man he put his head down by his side... the ran his pecker way out...put it in his mouth and started peeing in his mouth to cool it off.....Needless to say...i didnt believe him...he said man .....ride out here and ill show you!!! I hate to admit....I DID!!!! We threw a lite cig out and he did it again....Me and my buddy were rolling....I told everyone i knew about that goat being able to that...LOL... I always wondered why their head always stunk soooo bad...and was wet all the time.....i figured it out....LOL Ever since i kinda refrain from petting billys...lol


----------

